# 1998 3.3 PATHFINDER KNOCK SENSOR



## path1998 (Mar 6, 2008)

i WAS TOLD BY A NISSAN TECH THAT THE KNOCK SENSOR IN A 3.3 PATHFINDER 1998 CAN BE CHANGED W/O REMOVING THE INTAKE. hE SAID IT TAKES A LITTLE BIT OF IMAGINATION & MAKING UP YOUR ON RACHETT TYPE TOOL. i SAW THIS TECH OUT HAVING LUNCH. I DIDN'T GET HIS NAME & I WISH i DID. ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS??? I WAS JUST LAID OFF FROM WORK & CAN'T AFFORD THE REPAIR OF 600.00 TO REPLACE THE SENSOR.
i ALSO HAVE BEEN BURNING A TON OF GAS... 2 KIDS & A MORTGAGE & A KNOCK SENSOR ISSUE....... hELP PLEASE......


----------



## path1998 (Mar 6, 2008)

*ANYONE??????????????*


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

path1998 said:


> i WAS TOLD BY A NISSAN TECH THAT THE KNOCK SENSOR IN A 3.3 PATHFINDER 1998 CAN BE CHANGED W/O REMOVING THE INTAKE. hE SAID IT TAKES A LITTLE BIT OF IMAGINATION & MAKING UP YOUR ON RACHETT TYPE TOOL. i SAW THIS TECH OUT HAVING LUNCH. I DIDN'T GET HIS NAME & I WISH i DID. ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS??? I WAS JUST LAID OFF FROM WORK & CAN'T AFFORD THE REPAIR OF 600.00 TO REPLACE THE SENSOR.
> i ALSO HAVE BEEN BURNING A TON OF GAS... 2 KIDS & A MORTGAGE & A KNOCK SENSOR ISSUE....... hELP PLEASE......


THE KNOW SENSOR IS RETARDING YOU TIMING< PROB EVEN SAVING YOU GAS  (hint hint - CAPS)

You can get yourself a factory service manual for $20 and save yourself a ton of money fixing things yourself 

I wouldn't worry about the knock sensor unless you can tell knocking is going on - I think it is more of a phantom code on the 3.3. pathy


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 16, 2005)

*phantom code?*

I decided to hook up my OBDII and it gave me a coke for the knock sensor circuit. I had no engine light on or anything. I decided to just scan it. I removed the code but it always comes back later.
I hear no pinging or anything out of the ordinary.

Is this common?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Very common, yes. The knock sensor should not cause excessive consumption of gas. O2 sensors, dirty MAF sensor and poorly-maintained vehicles with high mileage, however....


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 16, 2005)

WildBoar said:


> I decided to hook up my OBDII and it gave me a coke for the knock sensor circuit. I had no engine light on or anything. I decided to just scan it. I removed the code but it always comes back later.
> I hear no pinging or anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Is this common?


I meant o type "code" not "coke". I must have been thirsty.


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

WildBoar said:


> I meant o type "code" not "coke". I must have been thirsty.


looool!!! I was wondering about that!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just so some of you know, the 3.3 liter engine isn't a fuel effecient engine at all! This is why Nissan went to a 3.5 liter, timing chain engine. This 3.5 is great in gas and has more power. Btw, the knock sensor can't be removed on the Pathy 3.3 as easy as the Maxima 3.3 cause of the design in the intake and also cause of the engine position.


----------



## NISMOWanabe (May 26, 2008)

Just replaced knock sensor in my 97 pathy. PITA - had to remove intake manifold (took me a couple hours as there were tons of connectors, vacuum lines, etc.). If you are going to do this , might as well change the Valve Cover gasket as well (if it has not been done in a while). Will save you a lot of time as manifold is already off.


----------

